# Black Bands printing in PDF Document



## boocacat (Jan 24, 2012)

Doing some research for a co-worker.... He is running Windows 7 64 bit and trying to print a large PDF document. There are Horizontal black bands of differing lengths coming from the right hand side of the page. This is the only document he is having a hard time with and it does not happen on every page, Seems to be Random (except that they print they same way on the same page every time he has tested the print job. The bands only print when the text is aligned on the right side. I am able to print the document from my computer (XP) with no problems. Also, every where there is a band the text disappears from the left hand side of the page. Any ideas. Like I said I was able to print the job but would like to prevent a problem in the future! I would appreciate any help!


----------



## lillawyer (Jun 18, 2011)

Not enough ink? Printer problem?


----------



## boocacat (Jan 24, 2012)

Def not a printer problem that I can tell. The printer was just serviced and other documents are fine. They are very repeatable black bands that print the same way every time with very sharp edges. They do not extend all the way across the page and have very sharp defined edges (they are not smears).


----------



## boocacat (Jan 24, 2012)

I should also mention that the file looks great on screen and when previewed. The lines only show up in the final project.


----------



## lillawyer (Jun 18, 2011)

boocacat said:


> Def not a printer problem that I can tell. The printer was just serviced and other documents are fine. They are very repeatable black bands that print the same way every time with very sharp edges. They do not extend all the way across the page and have very sharp defined edges (they are not smears).


Be sure to check when print. Not to stretch the page, check the rulers in the actual document. Or try printing it in OpenOffice


----------



## boocacat (Jan 24, 2012)

The document is not stretched. Why would it print perfectly from my PC and not his with the same settings? Could it be a driver issue, not super experienced so I'm not quite sure how to fix it if that's the case!


----------



## lillawyer (Jun 18, 2011)

boocacat said:


> The document is not stretched. Why would it print perfectly from my PC and not his with the same settings? Could it be a driver issue, not super experienced so I'm not quite sure how to fix it if that's the case!


Most likely a driver issue, but I would recommend downloading OpenOffice and see if the problem occurs.


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

Have you tried 

1. alligning the print cartriges or
2. cleaning them (using the software provided) or
3. replacing the black print cartridge?


----------



## boocacat (Jan 24, 2012)

It is a large Toshiba office machine. It was just serviced yesterday, new toner, recalibrated, parts cleaned. It's so strange. It has to be related to his PC or the formatting of the PDF on his machine. It's the exactly repeated black lines on ONLY that document from his machine. All other documents in the office (and there are tons each day) come out crystal clear. Also he emailed that document to my computer and it came out perfectly clear for me as well. Then he tried to print from his machine and it created the same lines as before.

Meant to say Thanks as well to both of you for your help


----------



## boocacat (Jan 24, 2012)

http://imgur.com/JsC9C


Here is a sample image of what the page looks like. This is page 53 and when ever he tries to print it it comes out with the exact same bands on the right hand side.


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

boocacat said:


> It is a large Toshiba office machine. It was just serviced yesterday, new toner, recalibrated, parts cleaned. It's so strange. *It has to be related to his PC or the formatting of the PDF on his machine.* It's the exactly repeated black lines on ONLY that document from his machine. All other documents in the office (and there are tons each day) come out crystal clear.


Could be. You may try an alternate pdf reader, like Foxit Reader. (I assume your friend is using Adobe Reader.) Ask him to open the pdf using this pdf reader and try printing it.

Besides, if the document prints fine in other printers, I guess he can use another printer in his office just to get this one printed.

In the extreme case, try contacting the manufacturer.



boocacat said:


> Meant to say Thanks as well to both of you for your help


You are welcome! And hope that the problem gets solved soon. :up:


----------



## boocacat (Jan 24, 2012)

Awesome, I forwarded him the link  Most day's I'm not busy (front desk) and can help him out, but this gives him an option in case I'm not in the office! Thanks for taking the time to help!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If it prints fine from one computer and not from his check the driver version (PCL, etc.) he is using on his computer for the printer in question.


----------



## boocacat (Jan 24, 2012)

Please excuse my computer ignorance in advance!...How can I check the driver version and how do I know if it is the right one?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If the black bands are displayed in the PDF document on screen as well as printed then it is not a printer issue. Did he create this PDF or was it sent to him? If he did not create the PDF look at the properties and it may give you some insight as to why it is happening. It may have been created by some rinky dink pdf creator that is not fully compatible with Acrota or PDF standards.


----------

